

Apple Devcenter down. WWDC announcement imminent? - c1sc0
https://developer.apple.com/devcenter/ios/index.action

======
c1sc0
How to register.

The opportunity to buy tickets to WWDC 2014 will be offered by random
selection. Register by Monday, April 7 at 10:00 a.m. PDT for your chance to
attend. We will let you know your status by email on Monday, April 7 at 5:00
p.m. PDT.

Simply sign in with your developer account and submit your information. You
need to be a current member of the iOS Developer Program, iOS Developer
Enterprise Program, or Mac Developer Program as of the announcement of WWDC
(April 3, 2014 at 5:30 a.m. PDT). Developers between 13-17 years of age must
have their submission completed by their parent or guardian who is an eligible
member.

Randomly selected applicants will have the opportunity to purchase a WWDC
ticket for 1599 USD or in local currency where available.* The purchase must
be completed by April 14, 2014 at 5:00 p.m. PDT. WWDC tickets are for use by
the selected applicant only and may not be sold, resold, bartered, auctioned,
or transferred in any way.

------
c1sc0
Yes: [http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2014/04/03Apple-Worldwide-
De...](http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2014/04/03Apple-Worldwide-Developers-
Conference-Kicks-Off-June-2-at-Moscone-West-in-San-Francisco.html)

